
Maximizing ‘bang per bit’ to achieve state of the art results - RKlophaus
https://arxiv.org/abs/1911.00792
======
fheinsen
Hi HN, I'm the author of this paper.

As it turns out, I posted it and answered a few questions about it on HN a few
days ago, on this thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21397444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21397444)

Please feel free to ask questions here too. I would be happy to answer them.

